# (don't) hold everything



## classy1 (Oct 1, 2005)

I purchased a stand-alone storage unit from "Hold Everything" - turned out to be weak, unstable, not at all worth what I paid for it - has anyone else had problems with their products?


----------



## pahomeowner (Oct 3, 2005)

I've never tried their stuff, but if it doesn't do what is supposed to you should return it and get your hard earned money back.


----------

